# Breeding Preparation [Warning: Picture Heavy]



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

I picked up my 'new' tank today! This is the tank I will be adapting to make into my breeding tank and for the first stage of growing out. It was a real bargain, but doesn't half need a clean! 










I am not entirely sure how long this tank went without a clean from even an alage pad to get this scaly! D:









And from the inside: 










It came with a filter (TetraTec Easy Crystal Filter Box 300). 










And a Power Head (AquaClear PowerHead 20)










So I started by stripping the filter and powerhead, eventhough they will not be useful in the breeding stages, they should be useful later in the growouts. Powerhead not so much, but we'll see. I have an idea for a baffle for it. 

http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l561/Angharad_Smith/Betta%20Fish/Tank%20Regen/465c93ce-6dcb-4455-bcb1-9fcd6b6899f3.jpg[img]
[IMG]http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l561/Angharad_Smith/Betta%20Fish/Tank%20Regen/20141013_180240.jpg

















And started on the tank itself. Intial cleaning is halfway done. Then a proper 'disinfect' with vinegar solution and a final scraping for the tank. 

Hopefully by then the stuff for a divider will be here. 

The plan is to segregate one third of the tank, for housing the female during the introduction phase, andto seperate the male into for a little while to 'ease' the seperation from the fry. Hoping it will work. 

Sponge filter is on order (two, actually) ready to pop into two parent tanks.

Cultures are on special order. Just need to decide exactly when I am going to breed before I get them in XD


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing how this all turns out. What are the tank measurements?


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Its pretty large. 60L (approx. 17 Gal?) measuring 60 X 45 X 30cm. I don't know how well it will work as a breeding tank, as I believe it is common practice to spawn in one, then move the fry to a tank this size. I am just wondering whether I can't make the stress a little lower on Keiji, giving him more space and being able to seperate him where he can still see/smell his fry. If it doesnt work I will seperate him straight out as normal, but seems worth a shot. The Aquarists down here, including a betta breeder, thnk it an interesting idea. XD

The divided section will also be where I release the female, with wide gauge craft mesh, instead of the normal smaller holed divders. Keiji should be able to see her, and the pheremones should still carry though, for added nesting incentive.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Update*

So, I finally got some time to spend descaling the rest of the tank last night. So out came the craft knives. Here's a better photo than before, taken against a dark background so the scale is actually visible....










And that same corner an hour later.... :S










So, using only a craft knife (with two different blades, one pointed, one rounded) and a damp cloth, I am pretty satisfied with the results. It will get another once-over later tonight, before I try and install the DIY divider I made this afternoon:


For anyone who is interested, this is a large sheet of craft mesh, and uPVC trim from the plumbing section of a DIY store. I used craft pliers (My husbands from his Warhammer modelling) and a tape measure, and later some superglue (Cyanoacrylate only, no additives). But the glue bit is optional. 

Step One: 

Laid out and measured ready for cutting. 









Step Two: 

After some trial-and-error, I found coming in behind left me with less trimming to do to remove sharp ends after. 









Step Three:

Inserted the mesh into the holders, to one, make sure it fits snuggly (adjusted witha chisel-ended screwdriver to make it a bit wider, then pressed together firmly if it was too wide to hold) and two, to trim the holders to length. Saves measuring again.  


















I then superglued some spare mouldings (trim) to what will be the bottom of the divider. The idea being that this will add some much needed rigidity to the the mesh for when it is inserted into the holders once theu are _in situ_. 









So, yeah. If I can get LO to sleep reasonably tonight, I am hoping to set about mounting the uPVC trims on the tank. Trick will be getting it level. Fingers crossed. 

_Alonsi!_


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Haha, I borrowed tools from my husbands WarMachine modelling...

That is a crazy amount of scaling. Nice job on the divider, it looks good!


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

I know, it was so thick and went all over the sides, the lid, the light (?!) and the bottom of the tank. I swear the previous owner didn't even own an algae scraper or magnet. Or a cloth..... ick. Oh well. It was cheap and hasn't taken that much work. XD

And thank you. I am pretty pleased with it. The offcut from that sheet is now a Betta tower/tunnel for the community tank xD

Husbands and their hobbies are so useful. Mine even said he didn't mind if it dulled the blades  Win.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

I am most impressed with your cleaning skills. I have bought used tanks and equipments in the past and can relate how much work is required.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Its the price for buying cheap I guess. ^-^ but I reckon it will feel more special at the end. Also, it takes my mind off of tbe Go Sober for October thing I am doing. If I need a drink in the evening I just scrub some limescale off. Works a charm. XD


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

So next I measured for the placement, and used a drywipe marker to drawa a line on the outside of the tank:










Then checked it was level... (it was, honest. I just couldnt hold the spirit level against the line and take a photo XD) 










So, after a good few hours of work, I have ended up with this:










It has had a refill, to check I didnt ruin the water tightness, and a good clean with warm water since.

As I am not yet ready to breed, it is going to be used as a gorw out for the molly fry in my mums tank.... D: Little buggers. She needs to buy a filter & heater and get her own grow-out....


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

I still can't get over how clean you made this tank.

Is the divider meant to stay in place permanently or will you be taking it off as you see fit?


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you  

It will be in to keep the female seperated from the male, removed for breeding, then back in again when it is time to remove the daddy, to see if it reduces stress on him.


----------

